# Grow cuttings emersed



## madlan (20 Jul 2011)

I have some spare Limnophila Aromatica and Ammania Sp Bonsai from a recent order. These look like stem cuttings taken from emersed growth - could I stick them in some potting soil and grow them in the greenhouse or is not that simple?


----------



## ghostsword (20 Jul 2011)

Pretty much so, just put them in water first so that roots develop, then pot on really moist soil and decrease humidity gradually. 


.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Jul 2011)

Hi all,
It is that simple but you need to keep them in very high humidity. An old fish tank with a lid and a light makes a top quality propagator.

cheers Darrel


----------

